# Custom Dickies mechanic style Screen Printed shirts



## metalheadman (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello I guys I am trying to find a website that would allow me to custom design a dickies mechanic shirt long sleeve and short sleeve. I have found places that allow me to put them on the front of the shirt but non of them yet allow me to print it on the back as well for a decent price. So I am wondering if you guys know of any websites that I can custom design the front and back of a dickes work shirt for a decent price. Like what custom ink does but with a dickies work shirt that is like a mechanic shirt. And I would like to be able to have the shirt in black. So if any of you guys know a website that would let me custom design a dickies work shirt front and back that is a decent price it would be greatly appreciated thankyou guys.


----------



## yarbsea (Jan 28, 2015)

the t-shirt website with the squid from the tv ads?


----------

